# WTF Kobe to wear #24?



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Please tell me this is just more of ESPNs BS


I'm not a Kobe fan, but his #8 is like MJs #23. its legandary and its really an unofficial trademark


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

wtf why!
it also says that the sources said Lakers already have filed for the paper work... WHYYY!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

odd....
woulda have thought the number 8 would have stuck with him through his career, not exactly going to affect me in any way but will look kinda srange first game out


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I saw that, truly bizarre. I mean I guess he can do what he wants, but it just seems to make a lot more sense to stay with his current number.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, I heard he was changing his number for next season, but didn't post it because it was just a rumor I heard. Guess that confirms it.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Wtf? 8 is such a cool number...especially on a superstar like Bryant.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That's rare, but c'mon.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wait, is there like a reason for this, other than he wore it in high school? Like is there any significance behind the number to him? Is there a POINT to this? Ugh.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

was 24 his HS number or somethin...?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye.. well if kobe changed numbers then people will have to buy the "new" kobe gear = more money for kobe and lakers


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

Well 24 is the number after 23. It may signify that hes the next jordan. I dont know. Pretty stupid.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wait, is there like a reason for this, other than he wore it in high school? Like is there any significance behind the number to him? Is there a POINT to this? Ugh.


Well, if Kobe is indeed going to do it, it obviously has some meaning for him. I mean, you don't just change your number in the middle of your career after your win 3 rings and inumerous accolades with #8...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

True.If anything he should wear 81 for his legendary point total.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is weird, Kobe wearing #8 is like the Lakers purple and gold, its gonna be weird if he actually changes it.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

if i was kobe id change it to 81


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

looks like jim jackson, current #24, is packing his bags again.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

yall are trippin...hes gonna have 2 numbers next year:

When the games start he will be Kobe Bryant #8...

@ half time when the Lakes are down by 20 he changes to his # 24 Jersey and he becomes MAMBA...

24 is the # of times a MAMBA can strike in 1 minute...


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

lessthanjake said:


> Well 24 is the number after 23. It may signify that hes the next jordan. I dont know. Pretty stupid.


that would be the best conclusion I've heard. people may be assuming its because he wore it in HS


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He's just trying to "One-Up" LeBron and Jordan. I guess he thinks he's "one" better than them.

*Kobe Bryant is SO ARROGANT!*

BAIT, BAIT, BAIT


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

He's trying to get more jersey sales :whoknows:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

chn353 said:


> ye.. well if kobe changed numbers then people will have to buy the "new" kobe gear = more money for kobe and lakers


Exactly. He's a smart man.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow...this is crazy. I cannot believe it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

f22egl said:


> He's trying to get more jersey sales :whoknows:


Thats pretty much it.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


> He's just trying to "One-Up" LeBron and Jordan. I guess he thinks he's "one" better than them.
> 
> *Kobe Bryant is SO ARROGANT!*
> 
> BAIT, BAIT, BAIT



You're an idiot. Bryant began his career at Lower Merion High School in Ardmore, Pa., wearing No. 24.

He's most likely using this transition to begin his new career. He wants to put the Shaq feud, Colorado charges, etc behind and have a fresh new start...24.

Also could mean how he works 24/7.


Kobe 24

Lamar 7

24/7..pretty interesting.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

upsanddowns said:


> You're an idiot. Bryant began his career at Lower Merion High School in Ardmore, Pa., wearing No. 24.


:laugh: Well, that's one so far.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

so how do u laker fans with multiple #8 jerseys feel about this? to me, there's really no point in having more than one jersey number that isnt even active. it feels outdated.


----------



## LW (Apr 15, 2006)

24 is probably a reminder of his dedication to the game. Or as in 24/7, Kobe/Lamar, lol.

Personally it makes me want to go buy a #8 jersey right now before they go "classic" on us.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

He should wear #81...that'd be the ultimate. Well, 24 is 1 more than MJ and Lebron, at least. It is also 42 backwards....which means absolutely nothing. 24 + 8 = 32 and that is Larry Hughes number. 24 - 8 = 16 and that is 1 more than Vince Carter.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

24 > 23. Duh.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not even a Kobe jock rider, just resistant to change, but this pisses me off beyond belief.

This is beyond ridiculous...its ridiculosity...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

He should change it to 46 instead.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Spriggan said:


> He should change it to 46 instead.


 Nice, twice as good as the original and one more better than the other MJ, its genius....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Notice all the attention Kobe's getting from this? Now THAT'S marketing


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Who knows? Maybe its to help re-invent himself...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

2 X 4 = 8


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> You're an idiot. Bryant began his career at Lower Merion High School in Ardmore, Pa., wearing No. 24.
> 
> He's most likely using this transition to begin his new career. He wants to put the Shaq feud, Colorado charges, etc behind and have a fresh new start...24.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He sure is Rawse, he sure is. File this one under I don't give a damn, considering I don't own any NBA merchandise.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I guess he's next in line after Jordan?

Anyways:


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

its so when hes on the court players think that hes jimmy jackson, he will then never be double teamed because jimmy jackson is no longer double teamed and thus will break wilts record cause no ones gonna gaurd jimmy jackson.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Doesn't look bad on him, actually.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

NJ+VC said:


> its so when hes on the court players think that hes jimmy jackson, he will then never be double teamed because jimmy jackson is no longer double teamed and thus will break wilts record cause no ones gonna gaurd jimmy jackson.


Best answer yet, props. :clap:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


>




*I LIKE EM BIG*


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe Kobe is just a serious Jack Bauer Fan? lol


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL


----------



## GBFanJ (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, this is just a bad move. Other than possible monetary advantages, there's no point to this. In other words, he (and possibly the Lakers) just wants more money.

Anyway, I have an idea of a number that would represent how I feel he represents the NBA, but since jerseys can't have 3 numbers, I'd go with 66.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

You know what's gangsta? Kobe could retire two numbers with the Lakers. He was a legit HOFer as #8...won 3 titles 3 x #8 = 24... then he could rock 24 from now till he retires, and continue to lead the league in scoring year in and year out...maybe win a title or two, and the Lakers would retire TWO of his numbers. NOW THAT is Gangsta.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> You know what's gangsta? Kobe could retire two numbers with the Lakers. He was a legit HOFer as #8...won 3 titles 3 x #8 = 24... then he could rock 24 from now till he retires, and continue to lead the league in scoring year in and year out...maybe win a title or two, and the Lakers would retire TWO of his numbers. NOW THAT is Gangsta.


guess they could raise a jersey to the roof with 8 on the front and 24 on the back... lol.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I seriously hope this doesnt backlash on Kobe's already sensitive image. You guys remember when majority of MJ's fans were upset about his change to number 45?...I guess everyone was hyped with his comeback, so to speak that after a while it died down especially when MJ was dropping double nickels at the garden, hitting a game winner in Atlanta etc and next thing you know those same people complaining about his decision to change his number is sporting the same jerssey afterwards.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Either way, whether he is Ocho or Veinte y cuatro.... that ninja has game. Kobe IS that dude.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

That would be sick, 2 jerseys retired from the same player? Not even the Bulls did that for MJ. Matter of fact some dude is wearing Mike's #45 Bulls number.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

This move is mainly about marketing as someone said. Kobe has elevated his status this season, and he and the Lakers/NBA will capitalize by introducing a new number that will mean people will be forced to buy a new jersey. Its brilliant from a money making side of things.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I actually heard this a couple weeks ago. Wasn't sure if it was true, but now it looks like it is.



Rawse said:


> He's just trying to "One-Up" LeBron and Jordan. I guess he thinks he's "one" better than them.
> 
> *Kobe Bryant is SO ARROGANT!*
> 
> BAIT, BAIT, BAIT


Obviously sacrastic (I think), but would you really put that past him?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

1 Penny said:


> This move is mainly about marketing as someone said. Kobe has elevated his status this season, and he and the Lakers/NBA will capitalize by introducing a new number that will mean people will be forced to buy a new jersey. Its brilliant from a money making side of things.


I don't think this has anything to do with money, or with LeBron.

Plain and simple, as everyone knows that he has since he entered the league, Kobe wants to be better than Michael Jordan. So he takes the next number up. Any extra money he makes off jersey sales is a bonus. I strongly doubt that's why Kobe is changing the jersey number, though it's likely why the Lakers organization doesn't seem to really care. The fact that LeBron is also number 23 could simply be a coincidence, though one that Kobe must enjoy since Bron is a potential GOAT, so he gets to try and one-up both he and MJ (like Rawse said, stealing what was going to be my post).


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

marketing maybe????


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

i like ocho...


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

maybe kobe is gay. and now he has 3 times the love holes

#8 x 3 = #24

...... just a thought


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I posted this in the Shaq thread, but what if Kobe changes his jersey to #34 before they retire it, then when Kobe retires, they can retire #34 and on the back it will say "Bryant\O'Neal"


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Watch out. #24 Kobe might be tenfold the player #8 Kobe is. Just a hunch.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wait, is there like a reason for this, other than he wore it in high school? Like is there any significance behind the number to him? Is there a POINT to this? Ugh.



That's all ive heard is that he wore that his first 2 years in HS. Kobe and Lamar ... 24/7  (Anyone who steals that will die)


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, Kobe Bryant needs money. He only made $16million in salary and another however much in endorsements.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

He has to feed his family.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's just a number. Why does it matter so much? It's so funny, because just yesterday I realized I don't recognize that these guys are wearing numbers as much. I know all the players too well I guess.

I didn't know Richard Jefferson wore #24.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

if a player can only change a number after wearing it for 4 years how the hell does ron artest do it?


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rawse said:


> He's just trying to "One-Up" LeBron and Jordan. I guess he thinks he's "one" better than them.
> 
> *Kobe Bryant is SO ARROGANT!*
> 
> BAIT, BAIT, BAIT


You could make that arguement for Jordan but LeBron does not deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence as Kobe or Jordan. Kobe and Jordan have won multiple championships.... while LeBron has made the playoffs once and might not even advance out of the first round. LeBron has to earn being mentioned in the same sentence as those two... so far he hasn't done so therefore should not even be talked about.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

One on One said:


> He has to feed his family.


 :laugh:

Cannot overlook this gem.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

NJ+VC said:


> its so when hes on the court players think that hes jimmy jackson, he will then never be double teamed because jimmy jackson is no longer double teamed and thus will break wilts record cause no ones gonna gaurd jimmy jackson.


****en genius. That is all.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

what number did kobes dad wear?


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

The number change has to do with his "going back to the root of the game". Think about it people. It'll be a Nike marketing campaign and all that. 

- leaving Shaq, Colorado, etc in the past
- Wore 24 when he was just a regular guy in a Philadelphia high school trying to win
- that childish innocence that a high school kid plays the game with
- 24 hours a day, 7 days a week it's Kobe and LO (24 and 7)
-playing hard 24 hours a day

All seems to be building up to what could be a pretty cool line of marketing from Nike.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kobe was never a regular guy though, especially not in High School.

The question I have though is for Lakers fans, was someone wearing 24 on the Lakers during Kobe's rookie season?

At the end of the day, it doesn't really matter.. now if Kobe was saying he'd only shoot left handed jumpers from now on, then we'd have a right to have complaints.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Wait.....2+4=6! Six! Change the "i" to an "e", and you have "Sex"!! Kobe likes sex!! Wo0t! :banana: 

That's probably it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The more i think about the idea,the more i like it.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

He's obviously a big Jack Bauer fan. . .


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

He's changing his number to #24? This makes me feel like someone put their butt checks on my forehead and farted.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

People are smarter than they once were about strategies (marketing) to take advantage of them.

THIS action is no different from the other actions Kobe has taken to put the cameras on him and away from others during the post season when he’s not playing. He knows the Lakers aren’t going anywhere. He’s done it many times before:

1)	He used the post season --- the FINALS no less --- to discuss his personal life and call his family racists. THEY were the cause of the estrangement (which continues)

2)	He used the post season to rape the girl --- too much attention was being paid to LeBron by Nike (giving LeBron $95M and him only $45M), and the media in general

3)	He used the post season to discombobulate (sp?) the entire Lakers organization, including getting rid of PJ and Shaq, while negotiating his new contract

4)	NOW he wants to keep you all guessing about WHY he is changing his number

Folks --- the reason why he is changing his # is because he wants to put the negative elements of his life that involved #8 behind him; start over with a number and a new life AND THEN get HIS ring(s). Some of those negative issues are:

•	Shaq
•	Rings WITH Shaq
•	Family Estrangement
•	Rape Charge
•	Adultery
•	No NBA friends
•	Fans hatred
•	The “Good Golden Boy” created by the media

When MJ came out of retirement and changed his number, how many ran out and bought the new jersey? I don’t know anyone that bought it. It didn’t work for MJ and it won’t work for Kobe. People are too smart for that …

Will you run out and buy the new numbered jersey? Do you want to help him pay off those attorneys, how about paying for Vanessa's $4M 'I sorry' ring; oh, and let's not forget paying off the girl, her mother, her father, and her now husband. I think Kobe fanatics SHOULD help him; it's really kinda sad that he feels the need to do things like this. (cough-EGO-cough)


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

I heard he also used the post season to break all your toys and kill your dog. Damn that Kobe. :curse:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> People are smarter than they once were about strategies (marketing) to take advantage of them.
> 
> THIS action is no different from the other actions Kobe has taken to put the cameras on him and away from others during the post season when he’s not playing. He knows the Lakers aren’t going anywhere. He’s done it many times before:
> 
> 1)	He used the post season --- the FINALS no less --- to discuss his personal life and call his family racists. THEY were the cause of the estrangement (which continues)


Not true, he has long since patched things up with his family.



> 2)	He used the post season to rape the girl --- too much attention was being paid to LeBron by Nike (giving LeBron $95M and him only $45M), and the media in general


This is no way favored Kobe. Plus you don't have a person tell a lie that will ruin your life and potentially send you to jail for on felony charges, no one is that silly not even you. Well maybe not.



> 3)	He used the post season to discombobulate (sp?) the entire Lakers organization, including getting rid of PJ and Shaq, while negotiating his new contract


Every player attempts to negotiate the best deal possible. Shaq demanded to be traded, Kobe didn't demanded Shaq be traded. And Phil left because he couldn't get the money he wanted or Kobe's exit. They played a game that Kobe won and it's Kobe's fault. Right :greatjob:



> 4)	NOW he wants to keep you all guessing about WHY he is changing his number


Jealous? 



> Folks --- the reason why he is changing his # is because he wants to put the negative elements of his life that involved #8 behind him; start over with a number and a new life AND THEN get HIS ring(s). Some of those negative issues are:
> 
> •	Shaq
> •	Rings WITH Shaq
> ...


If Kobe's playing a guessing game, why are you being sucked in?



> When MJ came out of retirement and changed his number, how many ran out and bought the new jersey? I don’t know anyone that bought it. It didn’t work for MJ and it won’t work for Kobe. People are too smart for that …


You can still buy that MJ #45 jersey on ebay today.



> Will you run out and buy the new numbered jersey? Do you want to help him pay off those attorneys, how about paying for Vanessa's $4M 'I sorry' ring; oh, and let's not forget paying off the girl, her mother, her father, and her now husband. I think Kobe fanatics SHOULD help him; it's really kinda sad that he feels the need to do things like this. (cough-EGO-cough)


I'm sure Kobe has the money to pay off whomever. And it will be interesting to see how wrong you are when Kobe's #24 jersey becomes the most selling jersey in the NBA next year.

don't worry if you ask nicely I'll buy you one too! :bsmile:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe he wanted a number that better represented his shot attempts per game? Sadly higher numbers in the 30's have already been retired.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

How high can NBA numbers go? I'd ask for #1,000,000.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Vermillion said:


> Wait.....2+4=6! Six! Change the "i" to an "e", and you have "Sex"!! Kobe likes sex!! Wo0t! :banana:
> 
> That's probably it.


Hahaha, this man right here has a poin.

Eitherway I'm with whoever said Kobe will lead the league in jersey sales next year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Maybe he wanted a number that better represented his shot attempts per game? Sadly higher numbers in the 30's have already been retired.


 This one was pretty funny too.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

How about -23 so he is the opposite of MJ!!!!

Top choices should be 81, -23, and 2323. He should actually have no number and refs just have to call him Kobe cause everyone knows who the **** he is anyways.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Kinda weird, he's been wearing #8 his whole pro career, seeing him wear a different number won't seem right. I thought if he changed numbers, he'd switch to 81.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Either way, Kobe IS that dude!!!!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Meh.

Not a big deal.

It probably just has something to do with his contractual terms with Satan.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=235844&page=1&pp=15


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

He's trying to shy away from the fact that he started wearing #8 in the first place (as a kid), because he idolized Mike D'Antoni growing up in Italy.

From SI:


> Bryant would dispute Boyd's contention. It is imperative to remember how he grew up, as a loner in Italy, the relatively privileged son of a former NBA player turned expatriate. Kobe's first hoops hero was not Michael Jordan or Julius Erving but D'Antoni, a heady white point guard from West Virginia who was Italy's most famous professional player during Kobe's formative years. Bryant adopted jersey number 8 because that was D'Antoni's number.


He obviously thinks he's above that, AND the number 23 now.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

carrrnuttt said:


> He's trying to shy away from the fact that he started wearing #8 in the first place (as a kid), because he idolized Mike D'Antoni growing up in Italy.
> 
> From SI:
> 
> ...


Well he is WAY better than D'Antoni as a player... and his skill set already superseeds Jordan's. So its pretty much a fitting number, lol. People change, Kobe obviously no longer idolizes him.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Meh.
> 
> Not a big deal.
> 
> ...


could be

24...2x4=6

666


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

The MAMBA said:


> Well he is WAY better than D'Antoni as a player... and his skill set already superseeds Jordan's. So its pretty much a fitting number, lol. People change, Kobe *obviously no longer idolizes him*.


best non-joke explanation yet


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, if Kobe is indeed going to do it, it obviously has some meaning for him. I mean, you don't just change your number in the middle of your career after your win 3 rings and inumerous accolades with #8...



Inumerous accolades (Besides the 3 rings , because you just mentioned it prior)
1 All NBA First Team Defense
2 All NBA First Team Selections (?, Could be wrong but i don't feel like looking it up)
1 Scoring title
0 MVPs
0 Final MVPs
0 DPOY's

I'm a Kobe Fan, but come on now he's not Lance Armstrong.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> could be
> 
> 24...*2x4=6*
> 
> 666


whats you're average in math??????????????


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

He doesn't need to have awards and numerous accolades to know that he has Game. Steve Nash has more MVP's than John Stockton and Jason Kidd combined...but I'd take both of those guys 10 times out of 10 over Steve Nash.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> best non-joke explanation yet


Why thank you, homie. :cheers:


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> could be
> 
> 24...*2x4=6*
> 666


:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

It will be interesting to hear the real reason. It could very well be for marketing reasons. Possibly not even Kobe's idea but his "team" of people. If everyone already has a Kobe 8 jersey why would they buy more? But put out a Kobe 24 jersey and now all the Kobe 8 jerseys are stale and everyone needs to get the new one. Certainly possible, although I'd assume it is deeper than that.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

How could Kobe only have 2 all-NBA selections...I don't know if that is right or wrong, but that's hard to believe. If its true, I don't know what the voters are smoking.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe he wants to further dissassociate from the player he was known as being "Shaq's sidekick".


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> whats *you're* average in math??????????????


what's your average in english? :biggrin:


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> Please tell me this is just more of ESPNs BS
> 
> 
> I'm not a Kobe fan, *but his #8 is like MJs #23. its legandary and its really an unofficial trademark*


Not hating on Kobe, but #8 being compared to #23 is laughable...You can go and ask a non-nba fan on the street and they will tell you who wore #23, #8 is no where near as legendary/famous as #23.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

look more MJ wanna be ish kobeeee....


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> Why thank you, homie. :cheers:


LOL, classic quote, you start with some sophisticated speaking with the "why thank you" and then you add "homie" at the end. :laugh:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Fray said:


> LOL, classic quote, you start with some sophisticated speaking with the "why thank you" and then you add "homie" at the end. :laugh:


Haha, you like that, heh? :cheers:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

One on One said:


> How could Kobe only have 2 all-NBA selections...I don't know if that is right or wrong, but that's hard to believe. If its true, I don't know what the voters are smoking.


Don't worry, he'll get his 3rd soon.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I heard that Adidas is re-releasing his sneakers and it has #8 on there. I guess knowing that they are caking up off of something he doesn't endorse, and could continue to the rest of his career.. the best way to battle that is to change his number and trademark.

It's a brilliant move because it practically invalidates the sneakers, and Adidas would be forced to remove the number.


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

Maybe deep down he likes Jeff Gordon. :bsmile:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> I heard that Adidas is re-releasing his sneakers and it has #8 on there. I guess knowing that they are caking up off of something he doesn't endorse, and could continue to the rest of his career.. the best way to battle that is to change his number and trademark.
> 
> It's a brilliant move because it practically invalidates the sneakers, and Adidas would be forced to remove the number.


Well THAT is part of it. And I know that for a fact. This was the first year that Nike released a shoe with Kobe's name on it, since the rape trial... and Adidas tried to sneak a good marketing campaign, by using Nike's own ads against them, by using the pub he is getting for his new sneaks to release his old Adidas shoes and call them the "Crazy 8". Kobe hates Adidas, and which is one of the reasons why he actually paid them to seperate from them, thus by Kobe changing his number, it will reduce any sort of quasi-connection he has with the retroed shoes. Didn't think anyone here would care or even understand what I'm talking about if I said it, because it doesn't seem many people on here are hip to the kick game. :clown:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Well THAT is part of it. And I know that for a fact. This was the first year that Nike released a shoe with Kobe's name on it, since the rape trial... and Adidas tried to sneak a good marketing campaign, by using Nike's own ads against them, by using the pub he is getting for his new sneaks to release his old Adidas shoes and call them the "Crazy 8". Kobe hates Adidas, and which is one of the reasons why he actually paid them to seperate from them, thus by Kobe changing his number, it will reduce any sort of quasi-connection he has with the retroed shoes. Didn't think anyone here would care or even understand what I'm talking about if I said it, because it doesn't seem many people on here are hip to the kick game. :clown:


 The Crazy 8's are so sick, I just got a pair of the All white ones, one huge fault I find in them is that the ankle support is weak, only three shoelace holes and none around the ankle, but overall the shoe's great.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

thug_immortal8 said:


> The Crazy 8's are so sick, I just got a pair of the All white ones, one huge fault I find in them is that the ankle support is weak, only three shoelace holes and none around the ankle, but overall the shoe's great.


Yeah, it's a hot shoe...but I been sticking to the Nike Air Zoom Kobe. Lightest, and most comfortable Bball shoe I ever played in. :angel:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Yeah, it's a hot shoe...but I been sticking to the Nike Air Zoom Kobe. Lightest, and most comfortable Bball shoe I ever played in. :angel:


 I've found them in Yellow/Black on ebay, in size 14(hard to find shoes), and I'm thinking of buying them, I also saw them on eastbay but they only have the white/blue/red and balck/white color combo's. Do you know if they'll be coming out with the black/yellow again?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I've found them in Yellow/Black on ebay, in size 14(hard to find shoes), and I'm thinking of buying them, I also saw them on eastbay but they only have the white/blue/red and balck/white color combo's. Do you know if they'll be coming out with the black/yellow again?


Nope, the black/yellow was a limited release. It was a quickstrike to urban accounts and to niketown, and the official website. But I wouldn't reccomend buying ANY shoes off eBay, lots of fakes on there. 

The next pair of Kobe's in official Laker colors (black/and purple, like the ones he wore Sunday against the Suns) come out July 1st. Next month, some grey suede and MPLS blue Kobe's come out, and they have all the retired Laker jersey numbers on the sole of the shoe. Then some all white ones come out in June, then the black and purple joints.
Here are the remaining Kobe's set to come out:

























I have gotten all the color ways thus far, and this pair is BY FAR my favorite:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I've had bad experiences with swuade, I had the 2k5's in all black swuade, worst mistake ever, one scratch and the shoe is ruined. I actually like all three of those last ones, all of them are really nice, I was looking forward to getting the Black/Yellow because those are my school colors, but those last ones are the ones I saw on Eastbay.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Personally, if I was you I'd go with the black/white (go with ANYTHING) and or the white/grey...because I assume your schools colors have Laker-ish yellow/gold...and those white/grey have yellow boarding the nike swoosh on them. You may not be able to tell with the picture, but they do.


----------



## Mohamed_#8 (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't see the fuss, it's only because it's Kobe Bryant that this thread is 100 pages long.

I guess Kobe just wants a fresh start in life, it's his team now.

No big deal.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Kobe could get hated on for brushing his teeth with his left hand...


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Kobe could get hated on for brushing his teeth with his left hand...



Haha, so true.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

The reason that Kobe is going to wear 24 isnt because he wore it in high school. It's because he thinks hes 1 better than Jordan.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Kobe could get hated on for brushing his teeth with his left hand...



I heard Lebron does that ****....what a dork.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 27, 2006)

> I guess Kobe just wants a fresh start in life, it's his team now.
> 
> No big deal.


W0rd.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

24K Laker Gold...

Kobe and Lamar, 24/7...


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 27, 2006)

The Lakers be open for business twenty-four-seven baby! :banana:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its a marketing scam. now everyone has to go buy the kobe #24 jerseys


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

make that money NBA


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How is their 9 pages on Kobe changing his jersey number?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

S-Star said:


> How is their 9 pages on Kobe changing his jersey number?


Because there's the word "Kobe" in the thread title.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

24 - 1 = 23

1 = number of times he's lost in the finals lol


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 27, 2006)

S-Star said:


> How is their 9 pages on Kobe changing his jersey number?



I am surprised there is only 9, this is something people will be talking about for decades.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

i dont know, 81s a pretty pimpin number


----------



## LW (Apr 15, 2006)

S-Star said:


> How is their 9 pages on Kobe changing his jersey number?


Because LeBron changing his number to #9 would result in just as many posts?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

So Kobe will be the only player to have two retired numbers with the same franchise.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Ok, you've been on the board for 3 plus years.

You been around since the Lakers dynasty, the Kobe and Jordan comparisons, the Kobe vs. Tmac debates, the Kobe rape trial, the Kobe/Shaq/Phil feud, the fall of the Lakers dynasty, the Kobe vs. Lebron debates and long enough to see Kobe haters turn into Kobe fans (like myself and others) and you are STILL surprised when a Kobe topic goes 9 pages?

That's like a child continually grabbing a pot on the stove even after getting burned. At what point do people stop bringing up the length of threads that have to do with Kobe?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

WTChan said:


> So Kobe will be the only player to have two retired numbers with the same franchise.


Did the Bulls retire MJ's #45? Besides, how many other 'great' players have actually wore more than one jersey number with the same team?


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

congratulations to Kobe


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

IV said:


> Did the Bulls retire MJ's #45? Besides, how many other 'great' players have actually wore more than one jersey number with the same team?


45 is not retired by the bulls.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

rynobot said:


> 45 is not retired by the bulls.


someone from the bulls should change their number to 45


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

DuMa said:


> someone from the bulls should change their number to 45


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

IV said:


> Did the Bulls retire MJ's #45? Besides, how many other 'great' players have actually wore more than one jersey number with the same team?


Yea, but this is Kobe's prime. MJ wore 23 in his prime.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

24 is not unique, lots of players wear it.
But 8, it's, less used, and it feels a little special.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

supermati said:


> 24 is not unique, lots of players wear it.
> But 8, it's, less used, and it feels a little special.


Who wears #24?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

RSP83 said:


>


ohhh that is a disgrace. and hilarious at the same time. what do hardcore jordan homers have to say about this?


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Duck34234 said:


> Who wears #24?


antonio mcdyess, jim jackson, bobby jackson, morris peterson, donyell marshall
off the top of my head

also jordan only wore 45 for like 30 games. Who the hell would retire a jersey worn for 30 damn games?


----------

